# Need Recepie for "Pogoca"



## moonmadin4 (Mar 10, 2002)

:chef: 
Im looking for a Recepie for a "Serbian" bread called "Pogoca". It's a round flat bread. I lost my recepie and have not been able to locate it any where on the Internet. Please Help.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Try www.recipesource.com


----------



## moonmadin4 (Mar 10, 2002)

I tried that link and could find nothing. Thank you for trying for me.......


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Moonmadin4,

Spelling is always an issue when translating to English.

Here are three recipes for you for this middle eastern chewy flatbread. I do believe the Serbian version is most commonly made without yeast. Also known as "farmer's bread" it is usually baked in a round baking plate; cut into long, narrow strips; served with mild white cheese (kajmak). This is also common in Croatian and Turkish cuisine.



















Title: Pogaca (Farmer's Bread)
Yield: 1 pogaca

1/4 c Fat
2 lb Plain flour
Salt
2/3 c Yeast cake
1 1/3 c Water

Rub fat in 1-1/2 pounds flour; add salt and yeast previously dissolved in a little lukewarm water and mix. Knead well, occasionally sprinkling the dough with the remaining flour. Dough must be neither stiff nor soft. Roll the dough out into the size and shape of a round baking dish. Oil or grease and flour the baking dish and place the dough in it. Cover. Let it rise for 15 minutes. Prick with fork, starting 1 inch from the edge and making circles spaced 1 inch from another. If desired, brush with egg yolk. Bake in a hot oven (425 F) about 1 hour. When it is half done, set the oven on moderate. Serve Pogaca cut into a long narrow strip.

Pogaca is often served hot as an appetizer instead of bread. Hot pogaca filled with sour cream is considered a particularly delicious specialty. From here.

Also, check out "Pogocha " (another variation of the spelling).

Pogocha with Eggs

Flaky Tray Pastry with Cheese

Peynirli Pogaca (cheese)

Kirmizi Biberli Pogaca (red pepper)

Kiymali Pogaca (Meat)

:lips:

There are many more recipes for pogaca written in their native languages. If you need more research, there are many  translation services you can utilize.


----------



## moonmadin4 (Mar 10, 2002)

"Thank You! Thank You".....(((((HUGS)))))
This one is the closest to what I remember making...
POGACHA 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Michele Constable, "Favorite Recipes Collected by St. Mary's Ladies Guild," St. Mary's Carpatho-Russian Orthodox Church, Endicott, NY, 1984, p. 260.

2 packages dry yeast
2 tablespoons sugar
2 teaspoons salt
1/2 cup warm water
4-5 cups flour
1/4 cup salad oil
1 1/2 cups warm water
Bread crumbs or cornmeal

Combine yeast , sugar, salt and 1/2 cup warm water in small bowl - let stand 15 minutes. Put 4 cups flour in a large bowl, make a well in the flour and add oil, 1 1/2 cups warm water and yeast mixture. Mix until dough leaves sides of bowl. Add additional flour if dough is too sticky. Knead 10-15 minutes. Divide dough into 2 balls, knead again until smooth and elastic. Sprinkle bread crumbs on large cookie sheet. Smooth salad oil over each ball of dough and place on cookie sheet. Press balls flat and make slashes in shape of cross. Cover and let rise about 1 hour. Bake at 375oF for 30-35 minutes. Remove baked bread from cookie sheet and place directly on oven rack for 5 minutes to make a nice brown bottom crust. Cool on wire racks. Pogacha traditionally is pulled apart in small pieces. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

